# Vista Software Compatibility



## The Astroman

*Vista Software Compatibility List*

Fellow CFers, 
This thread's goal is to list any piece of software that you, as a Vista user, have installed and tested to work. The aim here is not to list the programs that work which have the "Works with Vista" logo, but to list those who don't but nevertheless work. 



*Division*
The programs will be divided into 3 groups; those who work with Vista, in green, _those who work but with flaws_, in orange (please indicate said flaws), and _those who absolutely don't work_, in red.  

You may post anything, be it a Game, Work Utility, Driver, Multimedia tool, anything as long as *you* have tested it on Vista.

*What to post?*
You should give the programs name (brand first), version, Vista build, 32 / 64 bit and hardware if it bears a meaning on this list (i.e.: it worked on a computer but not on another, Vista builds being the same and the hardware being the only variable). 

Examples of this could go as such, where VB means Vista Build :

Slysoft CloneDVD, v.3.9.4.0, 32-bit, VB6000, WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Comodo Firewall Pro, v.2.4.5.111 BETA, 32-bit, VB6000, VISTA WARNS INCOMPATIBILITY UPON SETUP, WHICH MUST BE RUN IN WINDOWS XP MODE
PeerGuardian, v.2.0 Beta 6b, 32-bit, VB6000, INSTALLS AND SEEMS TO WORK BUT DOESN'T BECAUSE DRIVER DOESN'T INSTALL 

Vista Build 6000 is actually RTM, the final version, which is the one currently sold on the vista equipped computers. Don't need to write VB6000, RTM is shorter and will do fine.

Hopefully we will be able to maintain a nice list of programs in which users can search for a specific program.

*Software list*

*#*
007 NightFire  WORKS FLAWLESSLY
3DMark06: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
3DS Max: WORKS, BUT SOME VIEWPORT BUGS
7-ZIP WORKS FLAWLESSLY
*A*
ActivePerl 5.6 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Adobe Captivate 2 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Adobe Photoshop CS2, v.9.0, 32-bit, RTM, WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Adobe Photoshop CS3 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
AIM: WORKS FINE BUT THE THEME FROM LATEST VERSION IS BUGGY ON AERO
Age of Empires 3 WORKS FLAWLESSLY // UNSTABLE; CRASHES ??
Age of Mythology : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Anim8or: NEEDS TO BE RUN IN XP COMPATIBILITY MODE, MINOR GRAPHICAL ISSUES BUT USABLE NONETHELESS
Audacity WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Avast AntiVirus Home Edition WORKS FLAWLESSLY
AVG WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Azureus 2 : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
*B*
Battlefield 2142, v1.0, 64-bit, RTM, WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Battlefield 2, v1.0, 64-bit, RTM, WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Battlefield Vietnam : WORKS BUT SOMETIMES SOUND CUTS AND GAME MUST BE RESTARTED IN ORDER TO GET IT BACK
BitComet 0.59+ WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Blender WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Break Quest WORKS FLAWLESSLY
BSPlayer: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
*C*
Camtasia Studio 4 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
CCleaner : WORKS FLAWLESSLY IF SET SETUP INSTALL FILE TO XP SP2 COMPATIBILITY
Command and Conquer 3 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Company of Heroes WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Convertxtodvd 3 : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Corel Draw Essentials 3 DOESN'T WORK
Counter-Strike: Source WORKS FLAWLESSLY
CPU-ID : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
CPUz: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Creative Sync Manager WORKS FLAWLESSLY
*D*
Dev-C++ WORKS FLAWLESSLY
DivX Player, Codec, Web Player WORKS FLAWLESSLY IF SET SETUP INSTALL FILE TO XP SP2 COMPATIBILITY, THEN SETUP PROGRAM COMPATIBILITY TO XP SP2
Doom 3 + Doom 3: Resurrection Of Evil WORKS FLAWLESSLY
DOSBox - v0.70: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Dreamweaver MX 2004 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Dreamweaver 8 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Dreamweaver CS 3  WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Driver 3 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
DVDFab Platinum WORKS FLAWLESSLY
DVD Maker 7 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
*E*
eMule: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Everest Ultimate : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Everquest : HAS TO BE IN COMPATIBILITY MODE FOR XP OTHERWISE FINE
*F*
Far Cry: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
FEAR Combat WORKS FLAWLESSLY
FileZilla: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Firefox WORKS BUT NOT PERFECTLY
Fireworks MX 2004 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Fireworks 8 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Flatout 2 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Flash MX 2004 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Flash 8 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Flash CS 3 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Frostwire : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
*G*
Galcon WORKS FLAWLESSLY
GIMP WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Ghost recon advanced warfare: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Global operations WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Gothic 3: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
GPU-Z : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
GTA:SA WORKS FLAWLESSLY / CRASHES WHEN ENTERING BUILDINGS ??
GTLegends : WORKS FLAWLESSLY, DEMO DOESN'T
GTR2 : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
*H*
Half Life 1 and sequel HL2 (including episode 1 of the latter) WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Half-Life 2 Deathmatch : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Half-Life 2 Lost Coast : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Halo 1 & 2 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Halo Combat Evolved : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Hamachi WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Hitman: Bloodmoney WORKS FLAWLESSLY
*I*
Internet Explorer 7 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Irssi WORKS FLAWLESSLY
i-sense Groupware Suite : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
ITLU (iTunes List Updater) INSTALLS BUT DOESN'T RUN
iTunes WORKS FLAWLESSLY
*J*
Jahshaka WORKS FLAWLESSLY
*K*

*L*
LimeWire 4.12.11 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Live for Speed S2 : GREEN SMOKE?
*M*
Macromedia Suite : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Medal of Honor: Allied Assault INSTALLS FINE, CRASHES ON STARTUP - PERHAPS A PATCH FIX SOON
Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault : : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Media Player Classic: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Medieval 2 TW WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Microsoft Office 2000 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Microsoft Office 2003 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Microsoft Office 2007 _EVERY PRODUCT_ WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Microsoft Virtual Server 2003 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Microsoft Virtual PC 2003 COMPATIABILITY ERROR BUT I HAD NO PROBLEMS
mIRC : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Mozilla FireFox, v.2.0, 32-bit, RTM, WORKS FLAWLESSLY
MyRoboForm : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
MySpaceIM : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
*N*
Need for Speed : Carbon: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Nero 6: INCOMPATIBLE UNDER BOTH 32 & 64 BIT VERSIONS OF VISTA
Nero 7: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Neverwinter Nights 2: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Norton Virus Definition INSTALLATION ISSUES BUT DEFINITIONS ARE SUCCESFULLY APPLIED
NTI CD WORKS FLAWLESSLY
*O*
Oblivion WORKS FLAWLESSLY
OpenOffice.org 2.2 : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
OpenOffice.org 2.3 : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Opera : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
*P*
Paint Shop Pro 10: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Partition Magic 8 WILL NOT INSTALL AND CANNOT RUN LIVE CD
PHP Designer 2007 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Photoshop CS 2 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Photoshop CS 3 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Prey WORKS FLAWLESSLY
*Q*
Quake 4 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
*R*
Red Faction 1 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Resident Evil 4: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Return to CastleWolfenstein: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Rivatuner  : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Rfactor : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
*S*
Safari WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Serato Scratch Live v. 1.7.2 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
SimCity 4 Deluxe WORKS FLAWLESSLY
The Sims Double Deluxe + House Party + Unleashed WORKS FLAWLESSLY BUT INSTALLING DOUBLE DELUXE DISC CORRUPTS THE SIMS
SIW : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Skype : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Soldier of Fortune II: Double Helix GOLD version WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Soulseek x64 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Spider Man 3 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Spybot Search And Destroy : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Stalker: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Steam WORKS FLAWLESSLY
SUPERAntispyware : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Supreme Commander: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
*T*
Team Fortress 2 : WORKS WELL BUT THERE CAN BE AN ERROR WHEN LOADING SOME MAPS, PATCH IS AVAILABLE TO FIX THIS.
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Test Drive Unlimited WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Thief 3: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Thunderbird 1.5.0.10 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
TMPGenc DVD author 3 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Tor WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Trillian: DISABLES VISTA AERO GUI, OTHERWISE WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Tycoon City New York: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
*U*
UltraVNC WORKS FLAWLESSLY
The Universal: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
uTorrent WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Unreal Tournament 2004 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
UVMapper Pro: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
*V*
VMWare 5.5 : KNOWN COMPATIBILITY ISSUES, SYSTEM HANGS
VMWare 6.0 : WORKS FLAWLESSLY
*W*
WAMP Server WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Warrock WORKS FLAWLESSLY
WD Lifeguard Tools + Utilities WORKS FLAWLESSLY
WinAmp: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
WinRAR WORKS FLAWLESSLY
WinUHA: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
World of Warcraft WORKS FLAWLESSLY
World of Warcraft: Burning Crusade WORKS FLAWLESSLY (Some add-on issues though)
*X*
XNView WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Xpan Rally x64 DOESN'T WORK
*Y*

*Z*


----------



## intelfanboy88

Well, its a nice idea, one that you might have gotten from the iexbeta article that is designed the exact same way. At any rate, such a goal is too impossible in a forum-reply setting like this one. Better stick to the iexbeta article, which can be edited and added to easily and on one page. It can be found here:

http://www.iexbeta.com/wiki/index.php/Windows_Vista_Software_Compatibility_List


----------



## intelfanboy88

PS are you really in Switzerland? I've visited, it's wonderful there.


----------



## DCIScouts

The Astroman said:


> Albeit a little messier, the list will not be held on the first post of this thread, but users should instead use the "Search this Thread" function located on top of the first post, on the right. I would also ask users to please post programs only, since comments will make the thread that less cleaner.



Actually, this thread has been stuck, and please feel free to post any software for other users to use as a reference.  Great idea Astroman, I hope this list works well!

-DCIScouts


----------



## The Astroman

intelfanboy88 said:


> PS are you really in Switzerland? I've visited, it's wonderful there.



Yes I really am, and it really is a beautiful country.



			
				DCIScouts said:
			
		

> Actually, this thread has been stuck, and please feel free to post any software for other users to use as a reference. Great idea Astroman, I hope this list works well!
> 
> -DCIScouts



And what does that change to the thread? What I was saying is that editing the first post of this thread periodically to add what other users have posted would be pretty hard, so I thought users would just post, and then we'd just search inside the thread.


----------



## apj101

> And what does that change to the thread? What I was saying is that editing the first post of this thread periodically to add what other users have posted would be pretty hard, so I thought users would just post, and then we'd just search inside the thread.


it wouldnt be that hard
Just 10 mins every couple of days
I think haveing the software alphabetised
A
Adobe photo shop version Blah, works fine 
B
Balh blah

Its upto you Astroman, but if you put in the 10 mins every so often it would really help out the site and I know the mods would really appreciate it.


----------



## The Astroman

OK then, I'll do it.


----------



## cuffless

Adobe Photoshop CS2, v.9.0, 32-bit, WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Daemon Tools, v.4.08HE, 32-bit, WORKS FLAWLESSLY

ill edit my post and add more later

Edit -      uTorrent, v.1.61, 32-bit, Build 490, WORKS FLAWLESSLY


----------



## The Astroman

Thanks cuffless, you are the first to contribute. 

Added Photoshop and Daemon Tools.


----------



## Styrak

FireFox 2.0, works Flawlessly.


----------



## apj101

Styrak said:


> FireFox 2.0, works Flawlessly.



I added that one for you astroman


----------



## apj101

has this died, if so ill unstick it


----------



## DCIScouts

I'm in the process of adding games to the list...


----------



## ADE

cuffless said:


> Adobe Photoshop CS2, v.9.0, 32-bit, WORKS FLAWLESSLY
> Daemon Tools, v.4.08HE, 32-bit, WORKS FLAWLESSLY
> 
> ill edit my post and add more later
> 
> Edit -      uTorrent, v.1.61, 32-bit, Build 490, WORKS FLAWLESSLY



Daemon tools has been outlawed.


----------



## PC eye

Hopefully the thread on games that will or won't run well on Vista will add something here. But the wait for the gamers who are running Vista as well as the games run on different systems will be the key. You only want to add games shown to work good on various hardware and software environments. The thread for listing games and their sucesses and failures is seen at  http://www.computerforum.com/82219-pc-games-will-wont-vista.html


----------



## Irishwhistle

ADE said:


> Daemon tools has been outlawed.



No it hasn't. They have a home page. Are you thinking about DVD decrypter, you were last time you said something about Daemon Tools.

LimeWire 4.12.11 Works Flawlessly
Thunderbird 1.5.0.10 works well.

~Jordan


----------



## DrCuddles

Will update list as i get new software:

Hamachi WORKS FLAWLESSLY
PHP Designer 2007 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Photoshop CS 2 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Photoshop CS 3 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Flash MX 2004 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Flash 8 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Flash CS 3 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Dreamweaver MX 2004 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Dreamweaver 8 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Dreamweaver CS 3 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Fireworks MX 2004 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Fireworks 8 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Adobe Captivate 2 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Camtasia Studio 4 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
UltraVNC WORKS FLAWLESSLY
WAMP Server WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Skype WORKS FLAWLESSLY
MySpaceIM WORKS FLAWLESSLY
WinRAR WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Microsoft Office 2000 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Microsoft Office 2003 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Any Microsoft Office 2007 Product WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Microsoft Virtual Server 2003 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Microsoft Virtual PC 2003 COMPATIABILITY ERROR BUT I HAD NO PROBLEMS
uTorrent WORKS FLAWLESSLY

I know i may be repeating some but i am just putting down the ones i know of.
As i said i will keep updating this list


----------



## zaroba

Neverwinter Nights 2: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Far Cry: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
hitman: bloodmoney: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
stalker: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
thief 3: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
gothic 3: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Ghost recon advanced warfare: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
supreme commander: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
tycoon city new york: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
fear: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
The Universal: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
utorrent: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
xnview: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
winamp: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
media player classic: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
paint shop pro 10: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
bsplayer: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
3dmark06: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
uvmapper pro: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
emule: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Resident Evil 4: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
cpuz: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
filezilla: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
winUHA: WORKS FLAWLESSLY
DOSBox - v0.70: WORKS FLAWLESSLY

Trillian: it disables vistas fancy graphics, works fine besides that
GTA:SA: often crashes when entering/leaving buildings, which never happened on xp
anim8or: need to use xp compatibility mode, theres some minor graphical issues aswell, but still usable


----------



## The Astroman

JordanII, DrCuddles and zaroba's lists added.

Thanks guys.

EDIT: Also added games from "Pc Games That Will Or Won't On Vista?"


----------



## H4.9

*The Astroman.... thanks for the Thread! It's very useful for the section. I hope that I'm gonna help in it.*


----------



## The Astroman

H4.9 said:


> *The Astroman.... thanks for the Thread! It's very useful for the section. I hope that I'm gonna help in it.*



Well you're welcome


----------



## ghost

If this helps Nero 6 dont work with either 32 or 64bit vista but Nero 7 does.


----------



## The Astroman

ghost said:


> If this helps Nero 6 dont work with either 32 or 64bit vista but Nero 7 does.



Thanks - added.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Anybody know if Speedfan works on Vista?


----------



## ThatGuy16

bumblebee_tuna said:


> Anybody know if Speedfan works on Vista?



Yep, sure does


----------



## ThatGuy16

Need for speed carbon works flawlessly


----------



## LaRoza

Dev-C++ Works Flawlessly (Although the site doesn't say so, it does)


----------



## lovely?

Bitcomet, the latest one, works great, but the earlier versions are incompatible with vista, due to connection problems, as far as i can tell. i did have a small problem with age of empires three crashing, it is a bit unstable with vista, something that never happened when this rig flew the xp flag.


----------



## n3kro

AIM  - Works fine but the aim theme from latest version is buggy on aero
Everquest - Has to be in compatibility mode for XP otherwise fine
Tor/Vidalia/Privoxy - Works flawlessly
Steam - Works flawlessly
mIRC - Works flawlessly
irssi - Works flawlessly
iTunes - Works flawlessly
ActivePerl 5.6 - Works flawlessly

Just a short list of programs I am running on Vista that aren't listed yet.  I didn't check to see if any of these say they are compatible with Vista on their websites so sorry if it does.
The issue with aim is the only thing that bugs me, anyone else getting a buggy skin for the newest version of aim in aero?


----------



## footballstevo75

Itunes 7.3 Works Flawlessly
ITLU (itunes list updater) installs but doesn't work


----------



## ThatGuy16

Xpand Rally does NOT work on vista x64, thats surprising since its a fairly new game...


----------



## spanky

soulseek works perfect fine on x64


----------



## Michael

These programs work on my machine (Vista Home Basic);

Adobe Photoshop CS3 Extended Edition (works flawlessly)
DVDFab Platinum (works flawlessly)
WinRAR [latest] (works flawlessly)
Avast AntiVirus Home Edition (works flawlessly)
Creative Sync Manager (works flawlessly)
NTI CD and DVD Maker 7 (works flawlessly)


hope this helps


----------



## brian

partition magic 8. will not install and can not run live cd


----------



## Michael

These programs work on my Vista Basic 32bit PC:

1.)(the programs I noted before)
2.) *Photoshop CS2* (installed, worked great, only installed to test compatibility)
3.)* DivX Player, Divx Codec and DivX Web Player*(not Vista compatible, you'll need to setup the install file to compatibility XP SP2, once installed setup program compatibilty to XP SP2 - works flawlessly if you set it up this way)
4.) *WD Lifeguard Tools + Utilities* (works flawlessly)
5.) *The Sims Double Deluxe + House Party + Unleashed* (all work flawlessly, do NOT install the Double Deluxe bonus disc, it corrupts the install of all The Sims installs, including Double Deluxe)


----------



## Verve

Vista Home Premium, 32bit
Tiger Woods PGA Tour '06 - Installs and runs fine, but crashes randomly when playing (possibly a video card issue?)


----------



## patrickv

*Corel Draw Essentials 3* DOES NOT work with Vista Business (or any other vista for that matter).
Install fine but crashes when starting

*TMPGenc DVD author 3* (with Divx authoring) works fine


----------



## rationalthinking

does CCleaner work fine on Vista?


----------



## Irishwhistle

GIMP Works Flawlessly
7-Zip Works Flawlessly
Audacity Works Flawlessly
AVG Works Flawlessly
Blender Works Flawlessly
Firefox Doesn't work very well, but works,I prefer IE7 and Safari on Vista though
Safari Works Flawlessly
Jahshaka Works Flawlessly


----------



## The Astroman

Added. Thanks guys.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Your back 

Adobe Photoshop CS works


----------



## patrickv

Norton/symantec Virus definition (intelligent updater) has installation issues.
but the virus defs are applied successfully though


----------



## patrickv

edit : not really a program but just how vista works.
Cannot copy file from ftp server directly to the windows folder, there probably is a workaround but haven't had the time to look it up


----------



## The Astroman

Thx. - And yes, I'm back


----------



## Kornowski

3DS Max - Works, but some viewport bugs
Macromedia Suite - Works


----------



## nobbly niblets

CCleaner WORKS FLAWLESSLY IF SET SETUP INSTALL FILE TO XP SP2 COMPATIBILITY
SUPERAntispyware WORKS FLAWLESSLY
Spybot Search And Destroy WORKS FLAWLESSLY
OpenOffice.org 2.2 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
MyRoboForm WORKS FLAWLESSLY
SIW WORKS FLAWLESSLY


----------



## BluePlum

Team fortress 2. works well but there can be an error when loading some maps, patch is available to fix this.


----------



## Kornowski

nobbly niblets said:


> CCleaner WORKS FLAWLESSLY IF SET SETUP INSTALL FILE TO XP SP2 COMPATIBILITY
> SUPERAntispyware WORKS FLAWLESSLY
> Spybot Search And Destroy WORKS FLAWLESSLY
> OpenOffice.org 2.2 WORKS FLAWLESSLY
> MyRoboForm WORKS FLAWLESSLY
> SIW WORKS FLAWLESSLY



I didn't have any problems with CCleaner, I just installed it fine...


----------



## nobbly niblets

Heya Kornowski

No problems installing and using, just thought I had to mention that it runs in xp sp2 compatibility mode. I checked this by looking at the properties for the executable.


----------



## The_Other_One

Photoshop CS; Installs but will not run
OpenOffice 2.3 - Works flawlessly
VMWare 5.5 - Known compatibility issues, system hangs
VMWare 6.0 - Works flawlessly


----------



## f.i.t.h

Opera Vista 32Bit, Works Flawlessly


----------



## Kornowski

nobbly niblets said:


> Heya Kornowski
> 
> No problems installing and using, just thought I had to mention that it runs in xp sp2 compatibility mode. I checked this by looking at the properties for the executable.



Mine isn't running in any compatability mode, it just works 



The_Other_One said:


> *Photoshop CS; Installs but will not run*
> OpenOffice 2.3 - Works flawlessly
> VMWare 5.5 - Known compatibility issues, system hangs
> VMWare 6.0 - Works flawlessly



CS2 works fine


----------



## Vermin

I have Age of Mythology working flawlessly, same for Medal of Honor Pacific Assault.
Battlefield Vietnam usually works almost flawlessly, but sometimes the sound dissappears, restart Battlefield and the sound is back again.
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance works flawlessly
Halo Combat Evolved works flawlessly
Half-Life 2 Deathmatch and Half-Life 2 Lost Coast working flawlessly


----------



## drfranzwong

i-sense Groupware Suite WORKS FLAWLESSLY


----------



## The Astroman

Added. Thanks!

BTW, put aside additions to the list, a little "thanks" or "this helped" wouldn't be too much to ask.


----------



## G25r8cer

Dont know if this is still active or is these were added but here they are!

Live for Speed s2 - works flawlessly (nvidia "green smoke" when on vista
GTR2 - Works flawlessly
Rfactor - Works flawlessly
GT Legends - Demo doesnt work but CD Full version DOES
Frostwire - works flawlessly
Azureus 2 - works flawlessly (may have to check firewall if its blocked)
Everest Ultimate - works flawlessly
Convertxtodvd 3 - Works flawlessly
Rivatuner- works
GPU-Z - works
CPU-ID - works


----------



## The Astroman

Added. Thanks!


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Thought I'd contribute here too, so here we go...
Borland Delphi 4 (Client/Server Edition) - Works flawlessly/Incompatible help files
Borland C++ Builder 6 - Works flawlessly/Incompatible help files
Stronghold:Crusader - Works flawlessly
Age of Empires 2:The Age of Kings + The Conquerors - Stable, but occassionally colors get messed up. Probably coz of my drivers?

More to come...


----------



## patrickv

UNPLUG -

does not work on *VISTA SP1*.
you can actually install it and restart FF but after that it's nowhere to be found.

and that's something i need  geez


----------



## chan911

thanks a lot....you have given some useful information to me


----------



## Sir Travis D

1. Ccleaner works fine for me on vista.. no compat mode...
2. Firefox works fine for vista for me... never had a prob..


----------



## patrickv

Sir Travis D said:


> for vista for me... never had a prob..



of course it does, go try the unplug add-on, if it does work on your end, post me a screenshot please.
and state which FF version, mine is 2.0.0.14


----------

